#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  >  راه اندازی بخش لینوکس

## nekooee

سلام دوستان. امروز بخش سیستم عامل لینوکس هم به سایت اضافه کردم که میتونیم با بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد اون اطلاعاتمون رو به یکدیگر انتقال بدیم.

من خودم تو لینوکس تازه کار هستم و هنوز زیاد باهاش کار نکردم ولی تو انی مدت اطلاعات خوبی هم بدست آوردم

اگر دلتون می خواد می تونید لینوکس رو روی سیستمتون نصب کنید توسط مجازی سازها مثل virtual box یا vmware که من از vmware استفاده میکنم و در کنار ویندوزم راحت از لینوکس هم استفاده میکنم

من نسخه اوبنتو رو چون هنوز خیلی حرفه ای نبودم در نظر گرفتم اما به طور کل برای حرفه ای ها هم مناسبه و یکی از نسخه های خیلی خوب هست که می تویند رایگان از سایتش دانلود کنید و نصب کنید

اگر برای نصبش در کنار ویندوز با vmware خواستید آموزش براتون درست میکنم که ببینید چجوری نصب میشه  :راه اندازی بخش لینوکس:

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*poya.poya*,*sam_electronic*,*yx700*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

یکی از خصوصیات لینوکس اینه که ویروس نمیگیره. چندین بد افزار براش هست با زهم اونها در آپدیتهای جدید کاری از دستشون بر نمیاد و از طرفی کار آنچنانی هم نمیتونن انجام بدن و راحت پاک میشن!

اگر کد نویسی میکنید کافیه Gedit لینوکس رو ببینید مثل notepad ویندوز هست ولی تقریبا تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی رو پشتیبانی میکنه و میشه برای کد نویسی یا اصلاح از اون استفاده کرد

نکته جالب دیگه اینکه خودش اکثر درایورهای شما رو میشناسه و خیلی به ندرت پیش میاد که نیاز به نصب درایور داشته باشید!! اگر وسلیه قدیمی دارید که درایورش رو گم کردید بهتره لینوکس رو امتحان کنید شاید کار کرد!

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*pps2011*,*yx700*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

فعلا یک بخش عمومی و یک بخش نرم افزاری براش گذاشتم. اگر دوست داشتید بخش خاصی اضافه بشه بگید اضافه کنم. البته اگر کاربرها فعالیت کنن یکم بخشهاش رو تخصصی تر میکنم و از هم جدا میکنم.
دوستانی هم که تخصص داشته باشن میتونن مدیریت بخش رو به عهده بگیرند

----------

*1212ali*,*abnuse1*,*aisam*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*yx700*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## kavosh83

> سلام دوستان. امروز بخش سیستم عامل لینوکس هم به سایت اضافه کردم که میتونیم با بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد اون اطلاعاتمون رو به یکدیگر انتقال بدیم.
> 
> من خودم تو لینوکس تازه کار هستم و هنوز زیاد باهاش کار نکردم ولی تو انی مدت اطلاعات خوبی هم بدست آوردم
> 
> اگر دلتون می خواد می تونید لینوکس رو روی سیستمتون نصب کنید توسط مجازی سازها مثل virtual box یا vmware که من از vmware استفاده میکنم و در کنار ویندوزم راحت از لینوکس هم استفاده میکنم
> 
> من نسخه اوبنتو رو چون هنوز خیلی حرفه ای نبودم در نظر گرفتم اما به طور کل برای حرفه ای ها هم مناسبه و یکی از نسخه های خیلی خوب هست که می تویند رایگان از سایتش دانلود کنید و نصب کنید
> 
> اگر برای نصبش در کنار ویندوز با vmware خواستید آموزش براتون درست میکنم که ببینید چجوری نصب میشه


سلام
چند تا سئوال:
اینکه میگن لینوکس اوپن سورسه یعنی چی؟یعنی اگه یکی که برنامه نویسی وارده میتونه سیتم عامل را تغییر بده طوریکه یک سری امکاناتی بهش اضافه کنه که فقط لینوکس خودش اون امکانات را داشته باشه؟
آیا برنامه هایی که برای انواع ویندوز نوشته شده توی لینوکس قابل استفاده هست؟
از نظر سرعت سیستم در اجرای برنامه ها آیا فرقی با ویندوز داره؟
دسکتاپ سیستم عامل خیلی متفاوته از آنچه در ویندوز میبینیم؟

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*amen*,*pps2011*,*yx700*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

خوب کاش سوالتون رو تو یک تایپیک دیگه زده بودید که انجمن راه بیفته

خوشبختانه جواب سوالاتون رو بلدم.




> اینکه میگن لینوکس اوپن سورسه یعنی چی؟


بله لینوکس اوپن سورس (متن باز) هست یعنی کد آن به صورت آزاد در اختیار همه قرار گرفته در حالی غیر اوپن سورس ها مثل ویندوز کدهاشون مخفی و فقط در دست تیم توسعه دهنده قرار داره.
در حقیقت لینوکس یک هسته داره که مهمترین قسمتش هست. بعد  یک سری مجموعه ها  هستند که برای اساس اون هسته تهیه میشند و می تونید تحت عنوان یک سیستم  عامل ازش استفاده کنید. 

نسخه های مختلف لینوکس زیاد هستند که من  فعلا با نسخه ubunto ترجیح میدم کار کنم. ولی نسخه های "رد هت" ، "فدورا" و  ... هم همه لینوکس هستند! حتی کاربران حرفه ای برای خودشون یک نسخه  لینوکسی میتونن بسازن. الآن تو سایتهای ایرانی چندین نسخه لینوکسی هست که  بچه های ایرانی درست کردن.




> یعنی اگه یکی که برنامه نویسی وارده  میتونه سیتم عامل را تغییر بده طوریکه یک سری امکاناتی بهش اضافه کنه که  فقط لینوکس خودش اون امکانات را داشته باشه؟


بله. البته مهم اینجاست که تغییرات در خود سیستم عامل هست. مگه نه شما برای ویندوز هم می تونید خیلی امکانات رو اضافه کنید ولی در سورس اصلی ویندوز نمی تونید تغییر بدید. این کار هر کسی هم نیست باید خیلی تخصص داشته باشید برای اینکار




> آیا برنامه هایی که برای انواع ویندوز نوشته شده توی لینوکس قابل استفاده هست؟


به این شکل که فکر کنید خیر. در حقیقت اصلا در لینوکس فایلهای exe شناسایی نمی شوند و اجرا نمی شوند. ولی یک افزونه در لینوکس هست به نام wine که از طریق سافتور سنتر خود اوبونتو راحت نصب میشه و بیشتر برنامه های portable رو اجرا میکنه اما با بعضی مشکل داره. برنامه هایی که نیاز به نصب داره اصلا در لینوکس قادر به استفاده نیستید.




> از نظر سرعت سیستم در اجرای برنامه ها آیا فرقی با ویندوز داره؟


از نظر سرعت بستگی داره از چه برنامه هایی استفاده کنید. در مورد برنامه های مشابه زیاد فرق نداره ولی لینوکس کمترین نیاز رو به سخت افزار قوی داره و چون خیلی از کارها از ترمینال به صورت متنی انجام میشه سریع تر هست. در بعضی کارها هم خیلی قوی تر عمل میکنه. مثلا شما برای spilt (قسمت کردن ) یک فایل به چند پارت در لینوکس با زمان شاید کمتر از یک دوم و حتی به ادعای یکی از دوستان زمان یک پنجم ویندوز انجام بدید




> دسکتاپ سیستم عامل خیلی متفاوته از آنچه در ویندوز میبینیم؟


ببینید دسکتاپش شبیه به ویندوز هست ولی منوهاش کاملا متفاوت هست. ولی نسخه اوبونتو راحت هست و در همون ده دقیقه اول میتونید فیلمی رو اجرا کنید یا فایل متنی رو ویرایش کنید و کپی یا پاک کنید....

جالبی اوبونتو اینه که میتونید در محیط ترمینال تمام کارهای حرفه ای با ویندوز میکنید انجام بدید

البته ویندوز و لینوکس هر کدوم معایب خودشون رو دارند ولی خوبه ادم هر دو تا رو بلد باشه مخصوصا اگر می خواد کاربر حرفه ای باشه. محیط اینترنت بدون لینوکس نابود میشه

یک کار جالبی که لینوکس میکنه شما می تونید هر چیزی رو بدون هیچ برنامه جانبی در لینوکس زمان بندی کنید که هر روز خودش انجام بده. مثلا هر دستوری رو که تو CMD ویندوز میزنید اونجا میتونید با برنامه زمان بندی بزنید. هر دستوری رو که فکرش رو بکنید....

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*amen*,*cybernova*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*kavosh83*,*Mahmoodi*,*pedram*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## fkh52000

با سلام خدمت اقای نکویی عزیز و دیگر دوستان
و تشکر از راه اندازی بخش لینوکس که لازم بود.
یک تجربه تلخی که قبلا بدست اوردم لازم دانستم که به اطلاع دوستان برسانم.
  قبلا که لینوکس را نصب کردم در اخرین درایو هاردم نصب کردم و بعد از مدتی که
میخواستم انرا عوض کرده و لینوکس دیگری نصب کنم ان درایوی که لینوکس در ان 
بود را خواستم فرمت کنم و سیستم پرسید که فرمت کنم گفتم بله و در یک ان کل
هارد پاک شد که تا مدتی خشکم زد که چرا کل هارد پاک شدبعد که از چند نفر 
لینوکس کار پرسیدم گفت که شما باید یک فضایی برای لینوکس در هارد بگذارید 
که جزو درایو های لوجیک هارد نباشد ویک فضای ازاد در هارد باشد که بعد امدم
اخرین درایو هاردم را دیلیت کرده و از حالت لوجیک دراوردم و لینوکس مینت زدم 
که خیلی لینوکس خوب و جالبی است البته اوبونتو  هم زدم ولی خوشم نیومد
 و پاکش کردم جالبی لینوکس اینه که در حالتی که بالا امده و بیکار است حدود
 250 مگ رم مصرف میکنه ولی ویندوز 7 در همین حالت حداقل 1گیگ مصرف
رم دارد و در لینوکس مینت هر برنامه که لازم داشته باشید بصورت رایگان نصب
شده و احتیاج به کرک و پچ و غیره ندارد و منو ان هم تقریبا شبیه به ویندوز 
است . البته ممکن است که اولش که لینوکس را نصب میکنید کمی کار کردن
 با ان براحتی ویندوز نباشد چون ما سالها عادت به ویندوز کردیم خوب در هر
صورت لینوکس سیستم عامل دیگری است ولی حتی همان اول که  که سی دی 
لینوکس را میگذارید میتوانید بدون نصب کردن ان در لینوکس بگردید و ان را امتحان
 کنید و اگر خوشتان امد انرا نصب کنید.اگر هم میخواهید خیالتان از بابت فرمت 
نا خواسته هارد راحت باشد میتوانید لینوکس را در یک هارد دیگر نصب کنید.
 امتحان کنید سیستم جالبی است

----------

*amen*,*cybernova*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sedora*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

البته نسخه minit که اشاره کردید هم نسخه خوب و زیبایی هست ubuntu هم نسخه خوبیه زیاد از نظر عملکرد فرق ندارن ولی minit برای تازه کارها فکر کنم خوش دست تر باشه.

همینطور که دوستمون فرمودند در سی دی لینوکس یک نسخه live هم وجود داره که میتونید با اون سیستم رو بوت کنید و از لینوکس بدون نصب استفاده کنید...

در مورد فرمت کردن هارد هم نسخه های جدید عملکرد بهتری دارند ولی نسخه های قدیم حتی موقع راه اندازی پارتیشن swap اگر مقداری بیش از دو برابر رم خودتون وارد میکردید کل هارد رو فرمت میکرد اما در آخرین نسخه اخطار میده و از اون مرحله رد نمیشه تا مقدار رو درست وارد کنید در مورد پارتیشن بندی هارد هم باید مراقب بود که مشکل دوستمون پیش نیاد.
به نظر من اگر می خواین روی یک سیستم هر دو تا رو داشته باشید بهتره لینوکس رو با vmware نصب کنید که دیگه خیالتون راحت باشه. اگر ویندوز خراب بشه لینوکس رو از دست نمیدید چون اطلاعاتش محفوظه و میتونید بعد از نصب ویندوز مجددا vmware رو نصب کنید و فایل قبلی لینوکس رو دوباره فراخوانی کنید و همان لینوکس با تمام تنظیمات و برنامه هاش در دسترس خواهد بود

----------

*amen*,*cybernova*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*pedram*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## fkh52000

با سلام خدمت اقای نکویی عزیزمن میخواستم چند برنامه در لینوکس نصب کنم روی فایلهای exe کلیک کردم هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد برنامه ها چگونه نصب میشوند؟

----------

*pedram*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## nekooee

سلام.
کدوم توزیع از لینوکس رو نصب کردید؟

ببینید فایلهای exe قابل اجرا در محیط ویندوز هستند و در محیط لینوکس ما فایلی به عنوان exe نداریم. شما در لینوکس باید برنامه های مربوط به خودش رو نصب کنید. تقریبا همه برنامه های ویندوز برنامه های مشابهی در لینوکس دارند که میتونید اونها رو نصب کنید و کارتون رو انجام بدید.
بعضی هاشون قابلیتهاشون کمتر از برنامه های ویندوز هست ولی بعضی هاشون قابلیتهاشون بیشتر!

فایلهایی که نصبی نیستند و فقط اجرایی هستند می توان با یک افزونه در لینوکس اجرا کرد البته باز هم بستگی داره بعضی ممکنه اجرا نشند یا اجرا بشن ولی کار نکنن. این افزونه wine نام داره که بعد از نصب در لینوکس می تونید خیلی فایلهای exe که نصبی نیستند رو در لینوکس اجرا کنید.

شما الآن چه برنامه ای رو نیاز دارید؟ بگید تا من یک برنامه مشابه اون بهتون برای لینوکس معرفی کنم

اکثر توزیع های لینوکس یک قسمتی دارند به نام software center که اونجا باید نام برنامه دلخواه خودتون رو سرچ کنید و بعد بزنید اینستال. خودش مستقیم از اینترنت میگیره و نصبش میکنه.


من این تایپیک رو میبندم لطفا برای ادامه بحث  تایپیک جدید بزنید حتما کمکتون میکنم. چون این تایپیک بیشتر جنبه معرفی بخش داشت اگر هر فردی سوالش رو در یک تایپیک مستقل بزنه خیلی بهتر خواهد بود

موفق باشید

----------

*behnam_sat*,*cybernova*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*pedram*,*sedora*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*

----------

